# too late?



## raisanbranresinman (May 4, 2006)

i was gonna plant some brand new seeds this weekend, i was wondering if u think its too late? i had a few and they got destroyed in the tornadoe/hurricane rubish so now i wanna start up again, oh btw i live in the tennessee tri state area....


----------



## Biffdoggie (May 4, 2006)

I think it will still work but they won't get as big, I'll let an Od person answer that one for sure. Tn. is the place to be, no rhyme intended. Grew up there, love it, be back in July.


----------



## Hick (May 4, 2006)

Raisenbrand'...Your seeds will have an abundance of time, almost 2 months of vegetative growth before the summer solstice(longest day of the year).


----------



## raisanbranresinman (May 4, 2006)

thanks guys !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

